# FH Champ HEX Stolen...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*From United Schutzhund Clubs of America's Site:*

*Hex, 2010 FH Champion Swiped From Yard*

September 28, 2011:
Al Govednik's competition dog, Hex Aites Bohemia SchH3,IPO3,VPG3, IPO FH, RH1 was stolen from his front yard on Monday morning. Al was taking out the trash and Hex was with him. Al went back in to get something from the garage and came out to see a white, full-size van leaving with the dog.








Hex is the USCA National FH champion from a few years ago. He is a dark sable male of about 85 pounds. His tattoo is 07098 and he is microchipped.
Al lives near Alpha, Illinios. This is just east and south of the Davenport, Iowa. Al can be reached at [email protected] or on his cell phone, 309-235-7450. Any information will be greatly appreciated. There is a reward for his safe return.
Video: 



Quad Cities TV News Story (click on "stolen dog" right hand side of page)
Facebook: Click to visit Facebook, you need to have a Facebook account


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There are already 2 threads on this. I'm not going to delete this one, but am closing it so we don't end up with a 3rd topic getting responses and conversation.


----------

